# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  إذا مت من الضحك مو ذنبي..

## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

محشش فتح بقالة وكتب على: 


الكلوركس:-مضاد للحموضة 
ماء النار:-مرطب للوجه 
الباتكس:-معجون أسنان 
النير:-شامبو ضد القشرة 
سم الفئران:-حلاوة طحينية 
الفكس:-مرهم عيون 


محشش احترق محله سألوه عسى ما خسرت واجد؟ قال أشوى إني كنت مسوي تخفيض 


واحد ضرب محشش كف. سأله مزح او جد؟ قال جد. قال احسن لأني ما احب المزح ابد 


محشش قفل المفتاح علي سيارته فتحوه له بعلاقة ملابس سوي نسخة للعلاقة 


محشش شاف فلبيني قال: ابن اللذينا شبعان نوم ...... 


شرطي محشش شاف واحد معه دباب ويرفع غزالة عطاه مخالفة وكتب محاولة طيران 


محشش يغازل بالسوق وكاتب على فنيلتهالهيئة في قلوبنا 


محشش راح يخطب من ناس قالوا الشقة عليك قال اوكي بس البنات والشراب عليكم 


محشش يقول لزميله عيني من أمس حمرا وما أقدر امشي قال إذا صارت خضرا امش 


باونتي، باسكن روبنز، باميا، باخرة، بانتين، باجيرو ... محشش مضيع إسم حضرمي 


محشش تٍْأخر عن الدوام قاله المدير وين الناس؟قال ما ادري عنهم انا توي جاي 


فيه محشش سئلوه وشلون تصيد الارنب قال اتخبى تحت شجرة واقلد صوت الجزر 


محشش دخل شركه قال وين المدير, قالوا المدير العام، قال لا السنة هاذي 


محشش صلى بلحاله ..... فاتته ركعة 


أربعة محششين يلعبون بلوت قال واحد لخويه تري الشباب يأشرون قال لا توقف 


محشش صدم 2 الأول مات و الثاني يهاوش قال المحشش شف خويّـك مات ما قال شي 


محشش ماشي في الشارع شاف دورية يبي يبعد الشبه وقفهم وقال اللومينا للبيع 


محشش يصبغ جدار قاله واحد حط تحتك جريدة قال لا عادي اطول 


حشاش مشترك في مسابقة أسرع رسمة رسم نقطة وقال: هذا فيل جاي من بعيد 


محشش يسوق فراري شغل الراديو قالت المذيعة:هنالندن قاللعن ابوالسرعة 


محشش راعي تكسي فالت له وحدة ابي اروح السوق قالها روحي بس لا تتأخرين 


محشش قال لخويه إنت وين مولود قال بالمستشفى قاله ليه كنت مريض 


محشش سأل واحد قال وش إسمك؟ قال بسام .قال المحشش أي بصمة ؟؟ 

م
ن
ق
و
ل

تحياتي...
ضحكوووه :bigsmile:

----------


## أمير العاشقين

:bigsmile:  
 :bigsmile:  
 :bigsmile:  
 :bigsmile:  
 :bigsmile: 

يسلموااا على النكت ..

أمير العاشقين ..

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*الله يسلمك اخوي*
*مشكور ع المرور*
*لاعدمناه يارب*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## fog223

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## همس المشااعر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههااااي 
مشكوره حبيبتي ضحكوه 
على النكت الحلوه
ربي يعطيك الف عافية 
بنتظار جديدك
                         تحياتي 
                        همس المشااعر

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*مشكورين ع المرور الحلو*
*لاعدمناه يارب*
*يعطيكم ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## hope

هههههههههههههاي 
مشكووورة ظحكووه على النكت الحلوووين زيش

الله يعطيك الف عاافية خيتوو

تحيااتي
حور

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*مشكوره خيتوو ع المرور*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## زمان

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## زمان

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههيييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييي حلوووووين 

اويسلموووو

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*مشكور اخوي ع المرور*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

هههههههههههه ..

احى شي الي عيونه حمره ..

هههههههههههه ..

----------


## أمل الظهور

ذنبك ونص يا ضحووكه 

هههههههه

مشكوره قلبي على النكت تسلمين

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*عاشقة اهل البيت*
*مشكوره ع المرور الحلو*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*

*أمل الظهور*
*لا مو ذنبي هههههه*
*مشكوره يالغلا ع المرور*
*يعطيكِ ربيالعافيه*

*تحياتي..*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## ليلاس

ههههههه

يسلموووووووا

----------


## آهات حنونه

محشش احترق محله سألوه عسى ما خسرت واجد؟ قال أشوى إني كنت مسوي تخفيض 


واحد ضرب محشش كف. سأله مزح او جد؟ قال جد. قال احسن لأني ما احب المزح ابد 


*هههههههههههههههه*

*يموتون جد من الضحك*

*يعطيك العافيه*

*تحياتي*

----------


## صمته جرحني

محشش سأل واحد قال وش إسمك؟ قال بسام .قال المحشش أي بصمة ؟؟ 


ههههههههههههههههههههه


تسلمين قلبوا عالنكت 


لاحرمنا مواضيعك يارب

----------


## مقصدي علوي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه

----------


## طيف المشاعر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
   ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
       ههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين مره 

يسلموو 

يعطيك العافيه 

دمتي بود

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

ههههههههههههههههههههه سلموووووووووووو ضحوكة

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

هههههههههههههههههه
حلويييييييين 
يسلمو على الطرح :bigsmile:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ههههه.. حلوييييييييين .. يسلمووو

----------


## king of love

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الباسمي

ههههههههههههه
مشكورين على الطرح

----------

